# Corsair WaKü mit meinem Mainboard?



## LittleGundam (15. November 2012)

*Corsair WaKü mit meinem Mainboard?*

Hallo,
ich wollte demnächst eine WaKü für meinen CPU kaufen und hab an den "Corsair Hydro Series H40 CPU Wasserkühlung" gedacht da das teil auch relativ günstig ist.
Passt das teil in mein system? 


Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor Black Edition
ATI Radeon HD 5770 Sapphire 1 GB GDDR5
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
ASUS Motherboard M4A87TD/USB3
Western Digital Caviar Green 10EARS 1TB (<- Betriebssystem)
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500 GB
ASUS P50-GA 500W Netzteil
MS-TECH CA-0300 Hornet NG
Win7


Mfg


----------



## Uter (15. November 2012)

*AW: Corsair WaKü mit meinem Mainboard?*

Hier gehts weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

